# What effects Utahs upland the most?



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

So what predator in Utah effects the upland game, pheasants, chukars, grouse, etc., and waterfowl I suppose?(the eggs and birds themselves)


----------



## uthntr (Feb 19, 2008)

Its the skunks mostly. Around my place there are tons of skunks and a few fox and *****. I think skunks do the most damage.


----------



## HGD (Mar 5, 2008)

Last year while trapping I found 3 roosters that fox had caught and ate. But I have to agree that skunk are the nost detremental to upland game birds.


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

Coyotes for grouse. Racoons for phesants and quail.


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

I would say it was skunks but i think the raccons have taken over.


----------



## JFish (Oct 29, 2008)

From what I have heard, raccoons are not native to Utah and have exploded in population in the last 20 yrs or so. For that reason I believe those darn masked bandits do the most harm. I don't believe they kill many mature birds but they can get to any nest since they swim regularly and can climb trees in search of food. A lot of people say that there used to be tons of pheasants and such in Utah. Those adaptable ***** have gotten there share.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

A good friend of mine bought up a section of land in Montana for some pheasant hunting. The first year he had it, he took only 4 birds. Over the winter and spring, he got a local trapper to come in and take all the *****, skunks, coyotes he could catch. He took several dozen ***** and skunks, and half a dozen coyotes that happened by. The following year, over a hundred roosters were harvested from the same section of land.


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

Raccoons by far. Not only are they able to get eggs from ground nests, but they are excellent climbers and can easily raid trees and above ground nesting boxes. They are so adaptable and intelligent. I think raccoons are like monkeys in other places. They can get in and out of just about anything, and once you have them you can never get rid of them. Plus, I've seen them when they are angry and they can be very aggressive. They'd easily send a skunk or fox packing if they were competing over the same food source, and I wouldn't put it past them to put up a fight with a coyote if they had too. Bottom line though, they are all opportunistic eaters and if any one of them came across a nest you can rest assured they will eat every egg they can.


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

Most likely racoons. Skunks will do great damage too.
I have had skunks dig into my chicken coop and kill the chickens. 
Predators are opportunists. They will take a bird anytime they get a chance. 
I think any of the four legged type will eat eggs too if the opportunity arises. 
Those Northern hawks that come through here twice a year in migration
are sure fire bird eaters, and very skilled in taking birds. (Coopers hawk and 
Northern Goshawk) 

The bald eagle has taken to wintering in Utah, and they will take upland game 
birds too. 

You can look at all the predators, but perhaps habitat is a bigger factor in 
upland game numbers?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

James said:


> You can look at all the predators, but perhaps habitat is a bigger factor in
> upland game numbers?


In my two small pieces of the Earth where I have hunted habitat has not changed hardly at all, yet ***** have increased significantly = birds all gone, I have to vote for the *****.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Skunks and ***** are both horrible on phez. Skunks are the egg suckingest things alive and ***** will kill anything that moves. Trap or shoot all you can.


----------

